# How do I fix Error Code 0F00:1344



## lmyers (Dec 27, 2000)

I can't get my Dell Inspiron laptop to boot. It has Windows Vista. When I run the Dell diagnostics disc It tells me I have Error Code 0F00:1344 msg. disk-block 36962296. Can't read replace disk or remove write protection.

Thanks for any suggestions,
Lmyers


----------



## noodles71 (Sep 1, 2009)

Repin the drive as a slave and install it on a different computer.
Copy whatever information and data off of it immediately.
That drive is going to completely die soon.
problem is the longer its in your machine,the more files you are going to lose.better to save it now


----------

